# Topper's Second Scentwork Trial



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Nothing I like better than seeing pups with their ribbons -- congrats


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations. Topper looks proud of his ribbons. Enjoy your training classes, I hope you'll share how they go.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations.

You’ll enjoy classes and it will help being exposed to all kinds of new Scentwork skills.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Topper!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

So exciting!! We do scentwork too! We have been competing in both AKC and NACSW for about three years and we love it! Such a fun sport and you build an incredible bond as you work together as a team! Way to go Team Topper! 👏🏻


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations! I bet your dog is having a great time using their natural talents. Videos of searches can be useful in seeing what's really happening. My mind is usually not as present as I'd like to be, and I learn a lot when viewing the search from a different perspective. Practicing with friends in between classes is also useful. (Myself & 3 friends completed a 75-container search last week in preparation for an upcoming Elite trial. My dog missed a threshold hide, and one of my friends had a good suggestion for how to remedy that.)


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Topper


----------

